# Grafikkarte-Shader3-Treiberfrage?



## Cecile Etter (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Photoshop CS4 Extendet funktioniert offenbar nur,wenn die Grafikkarte sowohl Open GL 2.0 als auch shader3 kann.
Meine AGP-ATI Radeon 850 XSeries kann Open GL2.0 und es ist DirectX 9.0c installiert und Catalyst 9.3.
Es funktioniert auch alles Bestens.
Ausser eben Photoshop.Nicht mal die ganz normalen tools,die schon mit PS 7 auf altem PC mit onboard S3 problemlos funktionierten.

1. Frage:
ist Shader 3 primaer   eine Frage der hardware(Karte) oder  nur software (Treiber) ?

Eine AGP-Graka ,die den Anforderungen genuegen wuerde,koennte ich warscheinlich billig finden.
Frage ist da eher,ob mein PC punkto mainboard,CPU,Netzteil genuegen wuerde.

2. Frage: Graka- Vorschlag fuer diesen PC:

   Int P4 PC S478 3000 BOX800 1MB
  MSI PT880FISR PT880 F RG SA (1 AGP 3.0-slot ,AGP8x)
    Sharkoon Silent Storm 430W ATX2
    Arctic Fan3 80x80x45 /+pro TC 80x80x25
    PC-Case  CS-321 schw/sil ATX
  WD 200GB SATA WD2000JD+WD 640GB SATA
   LG 16xDL R/W AT GSA-4163B BI
      DIMM 1GB DD400-333+DD 2GB  400-333    K2 KVR =3GB RAM
   WIN XP Home  1er DE SB Service-Pack3,Framework 3,5
2 VGA Monitore 17"+22" als erweiterter Desktop

no Gaming aber, C4D( 3D),Adobe CS4 Production Premium (Video)

Neuer PC vermtl. billiger (
Ich bin ziemlich veraergert,weil mir mein PC noch ziemlich neu vorkommt und ansonsten gut laeuft. 
Lieber waere mir ein funktionierender patch von Adobe oder Treiber ? Sch.Adobe...viell. montier ich mir wieder PS 7..solange,bis irgend was anderes am PC kaputt geht..
beste Gruesse


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme an, dass du dir kein neues Mainboard kaufen möchtest allein schon wegen des Preises. Sockel 478 Boards mit PCI-Express bekommt man nur bei Ebay und sind sie mit 100€ nicht unbedingt billig. Von daher bleibt dir wenn du nicht nur rendern möchtest nur die Wahl zwischen einer Geforce 6200 und einer HD3 bzw HD4er Karte von ATI. Ich würde letzteres empfehlen.

Wenn dir ATI nun warum auch immer nicht zusagen sollte hab ich hier noch ein Sockel 478 Board und eine passende Geforce 7600GT rumliegen, die ich für 130€ veräußern könnte *hust*


----------



## fluessig (30. Juli 2009)

Es gibt noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer Modelle, die das Shader Model 3.0 unterstützen.
Beispiele: 
nvidia 6600 GT (hatte ich selber - stabil, toll, passiv kühlbar)
ati x1950 pro (hatte ich auch selber, schneller als die 66er aber nvidia fand ich besser)
viele viele weitere.


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

Eine Geforce 6600GT hab ich auch hier allerdings hatte ich mit selbiger erhebliche Treiberprobleme. Generell wurde die Geforce 6 Serie von Nvidia in neueren Treibern sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.


----------



## Cecile Etter (30. Juli 2009)

Hm,danke schon mal..Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die ATI Radeon HD 3450 von Asus(fuer 48.-Eur)
Das Treiberproblem sollte hier mit dem Catalyst hotfix geloest sein,oder?

Der Graka RAM muss mindestens 512MB Real vorh.sein.

Was es bedeutet ,wenn sie mit 64Bit arbeitet und nicht z.B. Mit 265Bit weiss ich auch nicht..

Auf jerden Fall muss man 2 VGA-Monitore (erweiterter Desktop) an der Karte anschliessen koennen.
Stromverbrauch ginge (40Watt bei 430Sharkoon-Netzteil)

Mit meinem mainboard hat diese Karte niemand gestestet?
Werd noch gucken,ob die zu den von Adobe getesteten Karten gehoert.
Der Kuehlkoerper bei der nvidia 6600 reicht soweit ueber die Platte hinaus,dass ich fuerchte,dass der mit den Festplatten ins Gehege kommt,weil diese durch eingebauten Kuehler ebenfalls weit in die Gehaeusemitte hineinreichen.Die Abmessungen sollten etwa jener der Radeon x850 entsprechen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juli 2009)

Also die Kühlkörper der Geforce 6600 und 7600GT sind eigentlich relativ klein im Vergleich zu aktuellen Karten.

Die 256Bit stehen für die Bandbreite des Speicherbus.


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. August 2009)

Hab mich mal weiter umgeschaut..und komm einfach nicht klar.
Also die Geforce 6600 hat zwar das shadermodel 3,aber in allen andern Spezifikationen ist sie deutlich schlechter,als meine jetzige Karte:xpert Radeon x850xt,

Die HD4650 von XFX z.B. haette 1024MB DDR2 RAM oder die von Club 3 mit 1024MB GDDR3 RAM,
aber auf der Schachtel (nirgendwo bei Internetbeschreibungen)steht,dass ein Netzteil von 450W noetig sei.(ich hab nur 430W).
Und eine weitere Frage waere dann,ob diese Karte dann nicht von meiner CPU ausgebremst wuerde und folglich dann wenig Sinn mieche.
Und ob die wirklich mit meinem mobo gut laeuft ?
Ja,und die Treiberprobleme.

hust..und was mach ich dann mit meiner fast neuen,so problemlos laufenden x850xt.Will die viell. wer kaufen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. August 2009)

Die Angaben auf der Schachtel sollte man nicht so resulut sehen. Es kommt immer drauf an wieviel das restliche System verbraucht. Es kann gut sein, dass deine 430Watt die Belastung durch die Karte auch bewältigen wird.


----------



## Furumaru (2. August 2009)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> Die HD4650 von XFX z.B. haette 1024MB DDR2 RAM oder die von Club 3 mit 1024MB GDDR3 RAM,
> aber auf der Schachtel (nirgendwo bei Internetbeschreibungen)steht,dass ein Netzteil von 450W noetig sei.(ich hab nur 430W).
> Und eine weitere Frage waere dann,ob diese Karte dann nicht von meiner CPU ausgebremst wuerde und folglich dann wenig Sinn mieche.
> Und ob die wirklich mit meinem mobo gut laeuft ?
> Ja,und die Treiberprobleme.



Sorry aber so ziemlich jede aktuelle Karte wird von deiner CPU ausgebremst, die Radeon 3450 wäre die bessere Wahl. Dein Netzteil hingegen sollte locker reichen für diese Karten.


----------



## Cecile Etter (3. August 2009)

Aha,.ja danke.

Was es so schwierig macht,hier durchzublicken,ist der Umstand,dass neuste Andwendungen auf den Graka RAM setzen.(Eben Adobe z.B.) Der Graka RAM soll der CPU Arbeit abnehmen und auch schneller sein.
Es geht dabei darum,dass z.B. bei After Effekts und C4D die Render-Vorschau in den Graka-RAM geladen wird.Oder  3D Objekte in real-time bewegt werden koennen.Eine Karte,die z.B. nur 265MB RAM drauf hat,waere dafuer nicht so gut zu gebrauchen.
Wie es mit Spielen ist,weiss ich nicht.Da kann es auf andere Dinge ankommen.
Adobe empfiehlt denn auch bis zu 1GB Graka-RAM und etwa 3GB Memory-RAM,waehrend die CPU offenbar weniger wichtig ist.Bei Audio hatte ich schon drop-outs wegen der CPU,
aber bei C4D oder Adobe kam ich noch nie auf Voll-last..beim RAM hingegen schon.
Die CPU spielt dann beim finalen ausrendern zeitlich eine Rolle.


----------

